# sta per piovere



## brian

Salut, voici une question très simple (je pense!) : comment traduire _sta per_ + <verbe> quand il s'agit d'une action impersonnelle, par exemple *Sta per piovere.*

Mon essai : *Il est sur le point de pleuvoir.*

Je voudrais savoir aussi s'il est possible - peut-être pas pour cet exemple-là, mais en théorie - d'utiliser _c'est sur le point_ au lieu de _il est sur le point_. J'imagine que, vu qu'on dit toujours _il pleut_ et pas _*ça pleut_, il n'est pas possible de dire _C'est sur le point de pleuvoir_, mais je n'en suis pas complètement sûr.

Merci en avance de votre aide.


----------



## habibimike

Salut,

Je pense que tu avais raison avec "Il est sur le point de pleuvoir" en premier, mais aucun probleme que je sache avec" Ca va commencer a pleuvoir" moins formal.

Maurice


----------



## brian

Merci, Maurice. Je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Peut-être que _Ça va bientôt commencer à pleuvoir_ serait plus proche au sens de la phrase originale, même si c'est aussi un peu plus long.


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Bonjour, voici mon grain de sel... A ce que je sache, on dit toujours «il» va se mettre à pleuvoir. On pourrait dire que ça va commencer à tomber, mais je ne crois pas avoir entendu «ca va pleuvoir». Ça se dit peut-être, mais en effet ce serait bien informel.


----------



## itka

Comme Maurice :
_Il va (bientôt) pleuvoir
Il va se mettre à pleuvoir
Il ne va pas tarder à pleuvoir_

Très familier (plutôt déconseillé) : _ça va tomber, ça va pleuvoir_


----------



## brian

Alors _Il est sur le point de pleuvoir_ ne se dit pas?

Merci encore.


----------



## itka

> Alors _Il est sur le point de pleuvoir_ ne se dit pas?


La phrase est correcte, mais... je ne sais pas pourquoi, je ne crois pas que quelqu'un dirait ça...
*Il est sur le point de... *fait surtout penser à une conjugaison à une forme personnelle : *être sur le point de*. 
_Mon ami se prépare, il est sur le point de sortir._
Je trouve l'expression bizarre avec un "il" impersonnel.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut brian,

Moi je dis bien, regardant le ciel s'assombrir : « ça va pas tarder à pleuvoir ! » 
(et oui, c'est familier).


----------



## Nicomon

Salut brian,

Comme je remarque que tu es à Montréal, je mets aussi mon grain de sel. 

Avec le verbe _pleuvoir_, je dirais comme itka - _ il va (bientôt) pleuvoir_
Sinon : _la pluie ne va pas tarder / la pluie s'en vient / on va (encore!) avoir de la pluie / ça va tomber (dru). _

Un jeune québécois dirait peut-être :_ Il va mouiller dans pas long. _

*Edit :* comme Maurice (qui est Québécois aussi)..._ *ça *va pleuvoir_ ne m'est pas familier. Ça « sonne drôle » à mon oreille.


----------



## Corsicum

brian said:


> Alors _Il est sur le point de pleuvoir_ ne se dit pas?
> 
> Merci encore.


Il me semble que c’est exactement la traduction de « sta per » ?
*Sta per piovere =* _la pluie est imminente, il est sur le point de pleuvoir, ça va tomber, le ciel est menaçant._


----------



## erikaf

Io direi
Il va plevoir


----------



## Corsicum

erikaf said:


> Io direi
> Il va plevoir


Oui, tu as probablement raison, mais dans ce cas comment dit-on en Italien : _il est sur le point de pleuvoir_ ?
Comment fait-on la nuance entre l’événement imminent et la simple prévision ?


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Comment fait-on la nuance entre l’événement imminent et la simple prévision ?


Je dirais 'sta per piovere' et 'sembra che stia per piovere', 'probabilmente pioverà', ou 'è prevista pioggia'.


----------



## Nicomon

Pour rendre l'idée de « sur le point de », je vote pour : _la pluie est imminente_.


----------



## gnuoulipo

Tout dépend du contexte : _il va pleuvoir _est d'usage courant sans être familier, l_a pluie est imminente _est beaucoup plus recherché.


----------



## Kjka

Je dirais "Il va pleuvoir" ou "il va bientôt pleuvoir".


----------



## alenaro

Corsicum said:


> Oui, tu as probablement raison, mais dans ce cas comment dit-on en Italien : _il est sur le point de pleuvoir_ ?
> Comment fait-on la nuance entre l’événement imminent et la simple prévision ?



Salut à tout le monde après une très longue pause...j'espere vous allez bien. 
En italien, on le dirait presque partout comme ça: 

_Sta (quasi) per piovere
(Mi sa che) sta per piovere_

Dans le nord, où j'ai grandi, on le dirait comme ça: _Mi sa che viene a piovere_ (sensation personnelle decrivant une probabilité proche) ou _Viene a piovere_ (certitude). 

Je ne suis pas en mesure de trouver d'autres possibilités qui soient plus réelles...


----------



## Corsicum

Une simple curiosité, il y a une expression imagée en Corse qui traduite littéralement serait : _È facile a piovere  / Il est facile de pleuvoir. _
Plus correctement sans doute : _È facile da fare piovere  / Il est aisé de faire pleuvoir._
Elle pourrait aussi exister aussi en Toscan ?


----------



## Necsus

No, in italiano colloquiale diventerebbe 'è facile che piova'.


----------

